# Burghley & Brooklands winners



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can anyone remember who won the following...

*Burghley - Concours = David Goodwin (DavidG)*
*Burghley - Furthest travelled = Peter Alexander (CHPeter) - 750 miles*
Burghley - Highest mileage? (Dani?)

*Brooklands - Concours = Neil Robinson - 370 points*
*Brooklands - Furthest travelled = Marie (Zaika) - 800 miles*
*Brooklands - Highest mileage = Gilles Matta (Audi TT 280) - 86,057 miles*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Furthest travelled for Brooklands was IIRC Marie forum name Zaika (she had travelled with Franke)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Richard! Anyone else got any ideas...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

At Brooklands:



> Concours
> 
> 1. Neil Robinson, Red TTR, 370 points
> 2. Phil (EKZ225), Black TTC, 365 points
> ...


From the TTOC board :wink: :roll:

Also - For highest mileage - I don't know if Was was there but he always told me that his TT had "been to the moon and back" :lol: I seem to remember him saying something about it when we filled in the forms at the start of Brooklands :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Paul... we have so much data, we don't know we put it all  Does anyone know who AudiTT280 is?



NaughTTy said:


> At Brooklands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Cheers Paul... we have so much data, we don't know we put it all  Does anyone know who AudiTT280 is?


I think he was French - one of Franck's group maybe :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Paul... we have so much data, we don't know we put it all  Does anyone know who AudiTT280 is?
> ...


IIRC Francks group was only 2 cars last year - Marie (with Franck) in her Moro Blue TTR and Yannick <sp> (with partner) in a silver TT


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nutts said:


> Can anyone remember who won the following...
> 
> *Burghley - Furthest travelled = Peter ? (CHPeter)*


Peter *Alexander*

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Does anyone know who AudiTT280 is?


Philippe???

I'll go and check my pictures I took in France last year. I may be able to read Philippes reg :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No, not Philippe :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All done now


----------

